# The Hearse Song, AKA Worms Crawl In



## LachOween (Sep 18, 2006)

I love the creepy organ music version of the hearse song (also know as the worms crawl in song) but would like to have one that has a creepy voice singing along with it. I have been searching and can't seem to find one, does anyone know where I can find one?
Thanks


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

A bunch of us tried finding one a few months ago, and no luck. I hope you can find one.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah, I tried to find it. I had it on my computer sung by a man, but I can no longer find it, or it was deleted.

Halloweiner, I have another version by a different man that I got from you. I still have it if you don't.

LachOween, I don't know if you would consider it creepy, but you're welcome to it.


----------



## LachOween (Sep 18, 2006)

I will take what ever you have, all I can find is either the organ music or kiddie sounding singing. If you don't mind e-mailing it to me at [email protected], Thanks!


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

It's on the way.


----------

